# Форум для размышляющих > Творчество >  истошные крики разряженных частиц

## Аид

вожу ножом, рывком снимаю скальп
жаль не человеческий, но в принципе насрать
в моей голове никак не глохнут отголоски
я так хочу забыться
я так хочу все бросить
мои руки трясутся, мигрень сводит с ума
ах, что это?
алая стекает кровь со лба.
касаюсь пальцами мозгов
где твой чертов патрон?

- sNo⸸†Y.☻

венозное

внутривенная гниль
внутрь входит ржавый шприц
распад сознания
в голове аушвиц
продолжаю гнить
гниют миры
я подвальный принц
раскол долей мозга
слабовольный...
открываю глаза
вокруг только тьма
пожирает чума
расправь свои крылья
сольемся тактильно
безумие режет глаза
атрофия чувств
вскрываю себя
(из груди вынимая сгусток тепла)

- фантасмагория гниения

мое я в неведении
тело в ознобе
вокруг меня метают сотни душ
мне кажется, что я погас
мне кажется, что я гнию
а кажется ли?
быть может это наяву?

- sNo⸸†Y.☻


кома

очнулся от продолжительной комы
ком в горле мешает говорить
я так рад тебя видеть
хоть ты и моя галлюцинация
отправимся в мой мир гнили и прокрастинации
реальность расплывается
болят шрамы от трепанации
раскол личности
увидь мои пустые глаза
закажи феназепам
нам уже не увидеть ночной амстердам
я прикован к ментальному инвалидному креслу
виднеется на груди ржавый крест
тупая игла уколет меня в глаз
я сам себе балласт
уже на дне общественной лестницы
лучше вскрыться
убраться подальше и агонией вскрытых вен насладиться
терновый венок спадет
смердящая душа освободится

- фантасмагория гниения



https://vk.com/inconschiz

----------

